# Fleischer Omnibus POD next release for BL



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

> by Robin D. Laws
> 
> After the fury and thunder of battle, the arenas of war lay silent. Enter Angelika Fleischer, battlefield looter, making her grisly living among the dead and dying. But these nefarious activities will draw her into dangerous webs of deceit.
> 
> This omnibus collects together the novels _Honour of the Grave_, _Sacred Flesh_ and _Liar's Peak_ with the short stories _Meat and Bone_ and _Head Hunting_.


actually, this is one that i'm looking forward to getting. :yahoo:

CP


----------

